# Do you like Torten?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I grew up with lots of fine baking, as my great-grandmother, grandmother and mother were all avid bakers of the highest calibre. It was a daily occurrence to come home from school to plates of cookies, cupcakes, fruit squares, rolls, cakes, breads, buns and other delights. Fresh fruit and whipped cream completed the list of staple ingredients to a fulfilled childhood 

The basic dough for a Torte is called Biscuit-Teig, which is a basic stirred baking powder risen dough of white flour and eggs. It is baked, cooled, and then carefully cut with a long bread knife into three layers. The bottom layer is spread with a thick layer of a mixture of finely chopped fruit and whipped cream; next, the second layer is set on top and, likewise, spread with the same mixture; and, finally, the top layer is carefully positioned on top. The entire Torte is covered in whipped cream and may be sprinkled with chocolate flakes. The top is then garnished with slices of fruit and may be glazed with a light fruit gelatin to give it a finished appearance.

Torten were a weekly event in our household. We had them pretty much every Sunday and when company came over.

Do you enjoy Torten? How? What are your experiences of fine Torten and exquisite baking?


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I used to make sachertorte. But imo it's not strictly a tort since it has flour. A real torte has very little or no flour. I made a chocolate poppy seed torte once. I gave a piece to a guy and he spat it out into the trash! It had a really odd flavor - poppy seeds.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not sure exactly what desserts I had in Germany- it was a long time ago- but they were all delicious. German desserts and baked goods are probably the best in the world!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Torten morgen to you!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like chocolate cake if that's what the poll is asking.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Radames said:


> I used to make sachertorte. But imo it's not strictly a tort since it has flour. A real torte has very little or no flour. I made a chocolate poppy seed torte once. I gave a piece to a guy and he spat it out into the trash! It had a really odd flavor - poppy seeds.


I'm not sure what you mean by "a real torte has very little or no flour."  A Torte is primarily dough, typically layered with fillings of fruit, nuts, jam, jelly, whipped cream, etc., and coated with more of the same, more or less.

For shame! I think poppy seeds are heavenly  You need to try poppyseed roll


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> German desserts and baked goods are probably the best in the world!


I have to agree. I know that sounds biased, but I think it is justifiably true. The French have very fine custards and fruit tarts, but nothing like the marvellous fine baking of the Germans. And Käsekuchen (cheesecake)... the real baked type made with quark and eggs, not the pasty, heavy processed cream cheese varieties that commonly get passed off as the real thing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've put on three pounds just by reading this thread! Torten sounds delicious, though.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

is the purfect breckie after a hard night playing umpa umpa with ze brass band at ones local Bierstubeer!

Wiedersehen!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2015)

Hey, I love German goodies as much as the next piggy, but I do feel they are a Twin Peak with Italian ones.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

dogen said:


> Hey, I love German goodies as much as the next piggy, but I do feel they are a Twin Peak with Italian ones.


True, I forgot about tiramisu. What a dilemma!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> True, I forgot about tiramisu. What a dilemma!


You'd have to carry out a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it tastes pretty good, but not really my style of desert. A little too rich and too much whipped cream.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "a real torte has very little or no flour."  A Torte is primarily dough, typically layered with fillings of fruit, nuts, jam, jelly, whipped cream, etc., and coated with more of the same, more or less.
> 
> For shame! I think poppy seeds are heavenly  You need to try poppyseed roll


I was taught that the difference between a tote and a cake was that a torte had little or no flour.



> A dessert cake, containing little or no flour, made with nuts, sugar, eggs, and flavorings. Torte is a rich cake often made in layers with a filling, such as jam and butter cream. Generally a pan with a removable sides or a springform pan is used for baking these cakes.


Have you ever just eaten ONLY poppy seeds? Because that's what this tote was - it had ground poppy seeds in place of the flour. There was just a bit of chocolate in it. It was just way too many poppy seeds.

This looks like the recipe I used:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/poppy-seed-chocolate-torte-941


----------

